# Six String Brewery - Opening December 2012



## Jaffa (5/10/12)

Recently read about Six String Brewery, a boutique brewery which is supposed to open at Erina on the NSW Central Coast in December. Not sure yet what sort of beer they will be brewing, but apparently they will be running a home brew club and hold workshops where you will be able to brew beer to your own recipes.

The sale of beer in 2 litre 'growlers' is also planned.


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/12)

Does the CC already have a brew club?

Given the success of Murrays and the increasing interest in Craft Beer, I'd guess that if they played their cards right they would have a good opportunity from Newcastle to Northern Sydney as their "catchment area"


----------



## Goldenchild (5/10/12)

we do have the newly formed club here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=66619. 
second meeting will be 14th of october. 
contact for the club meetings and such is via email atm with i believe a new website being created by one of the members.

looking forward to a local brewhouse around here anyway hopefully somewhere to enjoy a few tasty ales and possible meeting point for our brew club.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/2/13)

Official opening this Wednesday. Wahoo. 

http://www.sixstringbrewing.com.au/Home.html


----------



## joshuahardie (26/2/13)

Ill be there either on friday or saturday to try their wares

good luck to them


----------



## tiprya (26/2/13)

Will they be selling bottles? I've got to head up to Newcastle on the weekend, so I might drop in.


----------



## Goldenchild (26/2/13)

tiprya said:


> Will they be selling bottles? I've got to head up to Newcastle on the weekend, so I might drop in.


No bottles mate. 
Although they have growlers and squealers.


----------



## pmastello (27/2/13)

Heading over straight after work. Hopefully there won't be too many people there.


----------



## asis (28/2/13)

I called in for a quick look on the way past today, nice looking setup. I an still at work though so only had the one taster.


----------



## evanrude (18/3/13)

Went for a look last friday with a couple of mates. They had 5 beers on tap, ( blonde, hefe, saison, pale and a red IPA) and a stout in the tank. All the beers where good, the pale and the red IPA standouts. The Saison was what I would call a safe introduction to the style.
What realy suprised me, over the few hours we were there, was the amount of walk in customers coming for growler and squealer refills. 15 bucks for a growler refill beats the shit out of three tallies of VB or some other swill, and it appears the locals are speaking with there feet.
Well done Six Strings hope to see you soon.


----------



## Muggus (19/3/13)

Been in there twice in the last two weeks now for growler refills!
Good little setup - pretty much smack bang in the middle of the brewery. 
All the beers are enjoyable - been through a growler of the Red IPA & Pale Ale thus far.
Swung by on Saturday arvo; whilst they don't have proper eating facilities onsite (yet), they have a bbq cranking with gourmet sausage sangers, which would certainly suffice. Inside, plenty of punters (for the size at least) and dude on an acoustic busting out tunes.
Really like the vibe of the place - shall return again...especially when they bring out something new!


----------

